# New Shrimp Shop



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello,

I just wanted to share my new shrimp house that will house 20 new 55 gal tanks 157 liters. At the moment I have 5 of the 20 up and running plus cycled. All tanks are cooled by water coolers that can cool up to 300 liters of water. Filter are Eheim 2217, and will later being hooking them up with an extra 2213. All tanks also run on CO2. with timers to control light and CO2.


I will post more pics of tanks and shrimp soon,


Gabe.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

These tanks are now 1 month old


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dude, thats awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi gabeszone247,

I head you selling many CRS to US  very nice CRS.
wow Its a new working place look very nice and equipped. 
Thats good to have some place to work one. 

Whats your major breeding shrimps there? what kind of types? 
Looking forward to see more your picture


Kelvin


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Black tigers with Gold eyes
Mosura with thick whites and red legs
Blue tigers of all grades
Blue bees, and my F1 are looking great with maro and nice patterns. Trying to breed them true blue like this...









White/Gold bees
Red tigers
Black tigers solid black without gold eyes
Black tigers low grades


----------



## i love planted tanks (Apr 27, 2008)

wow!! nice setup i love the japanese look of the shop.i wish i could visit japan i love the architect and the culture


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The big yellow container outside my shop is for doing water changes as the shops water has a PH 6.0, so I go to the mountains and get the water that has no Chems or pollutions that has a PH of 6.8. My shrimp love it!!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

That place is sick man! Im rediculously jealous of it. 
I think you should give private tours and special discounts to fellow PT members who come and visit you. If i ever hit it up over you're way, I'm defs dropping you a PM to come check it out. I can only dream of having such a little building for my fish and shrimp.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice setup, please keep us updated! May all your hard work pay off


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words! I will post more pics soon. If you have any questions on how to take care or what im using just ask, and i will try and help.

I have 2 years of experince almost, and have learned a lot from these shrimp Yodas over here.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome set up Gabe, and thanks for sharing. I shure would like to see some of those Blue Bee show up here in the USA.

I can't wait to see more updates on that beautiful shrimp shop! WOW!

Cheers, Bill


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

That is so cool.

I love how you scaped each tank differently


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Awsome!
love the looks of the outside


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

That is the coolest shrimp shop I have ever seen!!!! I love it. Mega props!
You are a PRO!! Mountain water!! Man! Im at a loos for words......


----------



## KurtG (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks great. I imagine the presentation is as important as the product over there given the state of the hobby. 

Curious, why the need for all the chillers?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

sweet gabe, you selling at all to the states anymore?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Orlando said:


> That is the coolest shrimp shop I have ever seen!!!! ......


 You have seen other shrimp shops?:tongue: 
Gabe, that is triple awesome! I wish you all the best. What does the sign say on the front of the building?


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

wow...I love that all the tanks are nicely aquascaped too!
so is one filter connected to many tanks?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Very nice Gabe! I don't think any shrimp shop in the states would be able to profit these days:icon_roll 

I wish I could though, I'd so be in business :hihi.

Let us know how the blue bee shrimp go, those are some nice WC shrimp! (They're WC right?)

-Andrew


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

For now each tank is hooked up to a EHEIM 2217, but will add 1 more 2213 filter to each tank. I know it an overkill but lots of breeders here in Japan use 2+ filters on each tank. As for the coolers, Japan gets super hot in the summer 38c and the aircon are weak. So I hooked each tank up to a water cooler.

The sign outside my shrimp house says log house. Its a rental log house. I wished I owned it, but plan on building a new house here in Japan in the next few years with seperate little house for shrimps.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

Wowo......... very cool tank shop!!!


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice! Its too bad ur not selling shrimps to the US. I guess I have to visit japan now.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Adding your store to our Vacation list..


----------



## blkshdw (Jun 6, 2008)

Where in Japan are you located?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

im located right outside Fukuoka city on the Island of Kyushu.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

thats an awesome shop

do you have any experience raising amano shrimps?


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Your shop looks awesome Gabe. I wish you the best of luck with it.


----------



## mr.sandman (Nov 7, 2006)

If I ever go to Japn I will definitly go there!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

"*The Shrimp Shack*"


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

so cooool X]
what kind of tiger is in the bottom right corner?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

VERY cool!

How's business been for you?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its a Red tiger from China, and they do breed true and an awesome shrimp that can get 3/4 the size of a Yamato/Amano Shrimp.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Business is doing very well!! Its just a pain to keep up with the latest and greatest shrimp, and expensive. Right now im battling the high temps in Japan, and my coolers are doing great but the tanks sweat bad, so I have to turn on the AC for a while to clear things up.


----------



## jackh (Jul 2, 2008)

...wow that is nice


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So is this your "main" business now, or a kind of side venture? Are most of your customers local, or are you shipping, too? If you're shipping, are you shipping out of Japan?

I'm totally just curious... I've toyed off and on with the idea of starting up some little business related to my hobby now that I work from home anyways...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The shop is fantastic! Can you offer to buy the building? Its has a very cool look to it. I guess most architecture looks much nicer there than here in Florida where everything is made with a cookie cutter  
Good luck with the store, Im sure you will be very successful...


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

gabe how old are you again? if i remember correctly your about 16, but im prolly wrong.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

You got the wrong Gabe.... 



theemon said:


> gabe how old are you again? if i remember correctly your about 16, but im prolly wrong.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

lol no he is older then that he is married I believe


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Gabe this is very inspirational. If I go to Japan I am piccking up some of those red tigers. Your little business is very inspirational. Also I think you are so lucky to beable to live close to somewhere you can get naturaly clean water. I am very happy for you my friend. Any chance you can supply more pics of the Red Tiger? I can't wait for these to come to the U.S. 

Keep up the work!


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

wow nice shop those red tigers are awesome let me know if you ever come back to kc ... ill have a list for you to bring back with you


----------



## theemon (May 22, 2008)

i could have sworn i read a thread from him about how he went into the moutains of japan and got wild caught shrimp. and he was 16...


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

That was at Petshrimp forums and a different fellow living in China, yup he is sixteen...But his name wasn't Gabe.

Bill


----------



## Matteo_Italy (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi gabe!!!great shop!!Why dont you make a website where to sell shrimps?I quold buy many shrimps from you but i dont know what you have and at what price)

ciao
Matteo


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

New pics of some of the shrimp tanks. Going to hook up 6 new tanks in November.









































*All tanks are 90cmx45cmx45cm 55gal tanks or 155 liters.*


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Your tanks look very nice and the closeups of the shrimps are even better

they all look very healthy, I wish you luck in your business. Are you ever planning on going online? and shipping overseas


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

delux!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Chanting..
We want black& red tigers!
We want black& red tigers....!
Gorgeous tanks. Glad to see you are doing well.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that is a perfect TEN shrimp shop 

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## invert1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous store - and all your shrimp are really fantastic too!

Wish we could get those blue bees without it costing an arm and a leg over here.

Kudos to you, Gabe, your tanks are absolutely gorgeous; a perfect environment for gorgeous shrimp.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

Do these tanks contain shrimps that you normally sell or are they used to breed shrimps? Must be a pain catching shrimps without messing up the aquascape......


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

Gabe,
Things are looking good there! As always!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah catching shrimp in a heavily planted tank is a real pain. I use these tanks for breeding and selling. Im getting ready to set up 6, 45x45x45 all glass tanks for breeding only. Im just getting ready to head back to the US to visit my family as its been 2.5 years. I will get more into the specs of the tanks later.

Thanks for all your kind comments,

Gabe.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

COOL...so you can sneak some shrimp in your pockets?


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh my.. you got some nice tanks!  I envy,

Btw, are you baller?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> COOL...so you can sneak some shrimp in your pockets?


x2 i wont tell :wink:


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Fantastic :thumbsup:

Enjoy your time visiting with your family.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow! What a beautiful setup! Your tanks are so perfectly clean! Very first class!


----------



## tongoo (May 6, 2008)

you are the man gabe keep up the great work!


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> COOL...so you can sneak some shrimp in your pockets?


tape them to your leg in breather bags before you jump on the plane:wink:


your place is awesome, its too bad we will probably never see one like that in the states.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR said:


> tape them to your leg in breather bags before you jump on the plane:wink:
> 
> 
> .


LOL...next on "Locked Up Abroad"..


----------



## go9ma123 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice tanks~


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Tanks look great! The second one looks like a nice shop tank, beautifully simple. Especially unusual is using two crypts opposed to odd number:thumbsup:

Are the shrimp hiding? I can't really see any:icon_roll



waterfaller1 said:


> LOL...next on "Locked Up Abroad"..


Have you seen the news stories about the new X ray machines for airport security? 

LOL.

-Andrew


----------



## tremendotron (May 21, 2008)

Really nice!

How are sales?


----------



## max23 (Feb 27, 2008)

i really want those red tiger, too bad no money


----------



## beviking (Aug 2, 2005)

As always...simply stunning products of your work Gabe! Getting water from the mountains? You ARE the man!!! Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## GillyJ (Jun 17, 2008)

Great plan wish I had the money


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

gabeszone247 said:


> Its a Red tiger from China, and they do breed true and an awesome shrimp that can get 3/4 the size of a Yamato/Amano Shrimp.


Do you plan on selling us some?

What's their latin name? Will they cross breed with CRS or RCS?


----------



## beviking (Aug 2, 2005)

He has said he doesn't sell to the U.S. anymore. Although he does sell food stuff. You can find a thread in swap-n-shop.

Right Gabe? *cough*micro-food*cough*


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow I swear Japan has all the cool things


----------



## starrystarstarr (Sep 6, 2006)

those are some sweet looking setups


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello here are some updated pictures of my shop.








90cm45x45cm Black tiger tank.








90x45x45cm Red tiger tank.








90x45x45cm Black tiger gold eye tank.








90x45x45cm Blue tiger gold eye tank.








90x45x45cm Blue tiger tank gold eyes.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

90x45x45cm new tank 2 weeks old design by my wifes uncle. no shrimp.








90x45x45cm new tank 2 weeks old. no shrimp yet.








three 45x30x45 tanks forming a 90x45x45 tank 3 weeks old no shrimp yet.








Another three 45x30x45cm tanks 3 weeks old no shrimps yet.








90x45x45cm CPO tank.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Now some shrimp shots.








Black tiger im breeding to be more red.








This is a picture of an F2 Offspring of the Black tigers breeding red.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow! They are all beautiful!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

More pics of shrimp, and *the rest start on page 5.*
Black tigers feeding..
















Little baby..








Berried black tiger..
















Black tiger Gold eyes The hardest to breed..
























Super Dark blue tiger gold eyes..








Blue tiger gold eyes feasting on Shirakura..


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

CPO pics..
































Yamamto/Amano Shrimp..








*Damn!! I finally hit 1000 post*


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Wonderful thread!!!! All the best to you!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

WOW Gabe you need to sneak some of this stuff state side one I get my Tank established. How'd the dark blue tigers come about. Trying to find what species to use in my tank once it is established.


----------



## szentgyo (Dec 23, 2007)

Amazing shrimps and tanks!


----------



## aquagirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, just awesome Gabe. Do the black tigers breed true? I think you should call them Halloween shrimp. :thumbsup:


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow great picture and great looking shrimp and tanks!!!!!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

very nice.  I want some


----------



## Outsane (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats... I love new shops


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

How much are cpo over there?


----------



## prjct92eh2 (Apr 8, 2008)

those black tigers are freaky looking....in a good way!


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

Out of curiosity, how much would those black w red tigers cost?


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

:eek5:
Cool !!!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The red black tigers go for around 80000yen+ here in Japan about $700+ USD. The CPO go for about 18000yen-20000yen about $150-$180USD, wow its werid that yen is stronger than USD. All my black tigers breed true. Some of the shrimp are Solid black, or have broken lines, and now I have the red colors.


----------



## DarrylR (Oct 9, 2007)

Heh seems like it, I remember when I went to Japan I slashed off 2 zeros to make it USD.

Such as 80000, slash the last 2 zeros makes it $800. That is some pricey shrimp in Japan, much be rolling in the YEN after breeding them .


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Fantastic looking shrimp and I also enjoyed the pics of your shop. Keep up the good work!


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

What awsome tanks. And seeing that they go for so much $$, It makes it worth it to travel up the mountain for the water doesn't it?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello,

Wanted to share some pictures of new Mini crab, Panda shrimp, King Kong shrimp.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Gabe are those those new Thai crabs that just came around? Congrats on the King Kongs and Pandas. I heard they pushed the prices of the black tigers down though. Any idea how much?

Thanks for the pictures, I need a good camera now 

Craig


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello yes these are the new Thai crabs. No way they pushed the price of Black tigers down. The black tigers are still very expensive in Japan. I sell 2 black tigers with gold eyes for around 220000yen-300000yen. The black Panda are very expensive in Japan, but I think the price will drop down quick next year due to them being easier to breed than the Black tigers with gold eyes.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

gabeszone247 said:


> Hello yes these are the new Thai crabs. No way they pushed the price of Black tigers down. The black tigers are still very expensive in Japan. I sell 2 black tigers with gold eyes for around 220000yen-300000yen.


:eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5: :thumbsup:

WOW! That over $3000 pair if this converter worked right:

http://www.gocurrency.com/v2/dorate.php?inV=300000&from=JPY&to=USD&Calculate=Convert


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah its A little more since USD is down.
Heres a pic of a CPO with eggs.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Great looking animals Gabe, thanks for sharing. It's always nice to see a berried female


----------



## Matteo_Italy (Aug 11, 2006)

great animals gabe!!!!hoping to see new pic of your shop...
you have pm..

matteo


----------



## minicooper (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi Gabe San! Nice to see you here too!!!! Nice Shrimps!!

Hey! how about your Blue bee shrimp? still breeding them? any new morph for that species?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

I really like that no entry king kong! Do you have any of the blue-ish kingkong shrimp?

It seems like all these new shrimp peak for a few months, and then really die down...eg. the pure white crystals... no one seems to care anymore, and from the pics I see, the average quality of the white is going down as well...


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I really like the black tigers and they seem to be still on top in Japan. As for the the Panda and King Kong the prices will drop fast.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Beautiful shrimp! I love it!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

gabeszone247 said:


> Hello yes these are the new Thai crabs. No way they pushed the price of Black tigers down. The black tigers are still very expensive in Japan. I sell 2 black tigers with gold eyes for around 220000yen-300000yen. The black Panda are very expensive in Japan, but I think the price will drop down quick next year due to them being easier to breed than the Black tigers with gold eyes.


:eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5::eek5:

Wow! only 2 tiger for $3,000.00....... That's really expensive.......


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome shop, tanks, and shrimp Gabe! The Red Tigers and Black Tigers are amazing! And that's great that you got your hands on some of the King Kong and Panda shrimp - better yet that they will go down in price; hopefully they will make their way to the US. Do you feed your shrimp Shirakura products exclusively?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

It appears that the King Kong and Panda also have orange eyes...? Or are they just light brown?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello,

Yes the panda/king kong have a slight brown/orange color to the eyes, but nothing like the black tiger with gold eyes. I feed my shrimp Shirakura special only now, and with great results. Since the switch, my black tiger gold eyes have been breeding more.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wonderful, I can't wait to get my Shirakura Special in. Maybe it will bring good results.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Some updated shots of my shop.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow! I am filled with jealousy lol.

Everything looks amazing!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sooo nice! Thanks for sharing Gabe.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

Great job Gabe, keep up the good work and please keep us updated. Thanks.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

sooooooooooo coool shop!!! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

:clunk: Sorry, that was my jaw hitting the floor. That room is amazing! Makes my MTS look like child's play.


----------



## Trallen44 (Dec 10, 2008)

Simply Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! So impressive. Very good stuff Gabe... keep it up!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind comments!!


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

How is your shop coming along? Anything new with your shrimp going on?


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow love your shop!


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

It feels great just to look at your shrimps. I love those king kong and blk tigers. They are truely amazing and pricey. Nice job!


disvegas,


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice shrimp house!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

How in the heck do you catch the shrimps without disturbing your nice lansacaped plants? Dont they get uprooted??? Must admit you have one of the most envy'd SHRIMP HOUSE to date!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

WOW I'm simply in love with your shop and all your shrimp! 
I want some of those black tiger shrimp and panda shrimp! 
Good luck to you and hope to see more pictures of your shrimp!


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful!!! If I ever make my vacation to Japan happen, I'll have to try to visit your shop


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Shirakura food still available?


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

WOW

very nice!!!!!


----------



## max23 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, very beautiful king kong and black tiger


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Wanted to share some new pictures of my shrimp house. I reset most of my tanks to test a new soil that only takes a week to cycle and it works great!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I got the black Panda and Kong to breed with some good looking offspring most are Panda but a few are Kong shrimp babies.


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful shrimps, Gabe.. Are your water getting kinda brownish with the undergravel filter?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

My water is super clear with undergravel filters plus im using a canister filter Eheim 2217 You have to have pretty strong air Pump!


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 6, 2008)

Air pump you mean? I have a real strong one, I'll try that..


gabeszone247 said:


> My water is super clear with undergravel filters plus im using a canister filter Eheim 2217 You have to have pretty strong air filter.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for finding my mistake LOL!! New pictures are on page 9.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

your shrimp tanks are very nice.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

gabeszone247 said:


> Wanted to share some new pictures of my shrimp house. I reset most of my tanks to test a new soil that only takes a week to cycle and it works great!


 
what is this new substrate called


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

The soil is called Volcamia. http://www.hirose-pet.com/hp/shopflame.html


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

interesting product. it seems to be a volcanic substrate to bad i cant find much info in English. have you tried the black variety yet


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Gabe I don't know if its mentioned, but what are the dimensions of your shop?

It looks like you have a very efficient use of space.

-Andrew


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

are you facing any algae problem? It seems like there is a lot of light for those tanks.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

A Hill I could fit another 15-20 50 gal tanks in the shop but it would cost me an arm and a leg to run this amount of tanks. My electric bill is already around $400 in the winter, spring around $170, and when the summer hits its peak around $300+. 

No probelms with algae. Im using three 32 watt bulbs for each light, but turn 1 of 3 off and run the lights only 6 hours a day.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

gabeszone247 said:


> I got the black Panda and Kong to breed with some good looking offspring most are Panda but a few are Kong shrimp babies.


Wow..this guy is beautiful! The tanks are looking great Gabe, so clear! I wish we had just one shop in this area for fw, that paid as much attention to detail. Fabulous!:icon_smil


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

this is why i love japan.  there ws a school trip to japan, somewher in japan, cant remember, they wanted 10grand (myr)for the trip


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

10k wow!! Just give me half of that, and I could show you good time here in Japan! Just joking LOL!!


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL!! well, my school eats money from all of these field trips....
thank god i didnt go,it was so expensive and they were going osaka i think... not tokyo.
can me you give me an address, i cant seem to find kyushu island, only fukuoka. 
on google earth i mean :icon_cool


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I live in the Fukuoka prefecture.


----------



## redza (Mar 5, 2008)

i think i found it 
is this it? ive got nothing to do today.


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

how is the new substrate working for you? I wish we can get it here in the states. Yeah I know.. we have ADA


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice shrimp Gabe...Very nice!


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

UPDATE!!!....onegai?


----------



## Rofellos (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool shop man! Good luck and keep the pics coming!


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Update?


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Is there an update?

Justin


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Wow you have some nice shrimp and tanks.roud:


----------



## aquarium_addicted (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm really stunted when looking at those nice pictures of your shrimps. I just started to have RCS. Hope to know more about shrimp from you.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice STUFF Gabe. Do you use underwater filters for all your tanks?


----------

